
Show HN: Desktopr for macOS - mirap
http://www.desktopr.link/
======
retendo
Reminds me of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_Desktop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_Desktop)

I actually used it for a couple of weeks back then.

~~~
mirap
That's actually it. Except it does not consume that much system resources.

------
npace12
can i just have iterm as my background?

~~~
mirap
Yes, any website.

------
mirap
I'd be glad for any comments or notes.

